# Ich: HELP



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought some guppies from the LFS, and they all have ich.... they are housed in their own 30 gal tank. I have the temp at 86 degrees, I have taken all the deco and gravel out, I have vacuumed everyday, and still they have ich... I want to try the salt treatment. Can anyone tell me how much, and how often to put the salt in... I really don't want to lose my guppies, 2 of them are pregnant.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure if the salt is ok with the pregnant fish, but generally 1 teaspoon per gal or 1 tablespoon per five gallons should be sufficient. You need Aquarium salt or non iodized salt, Kosher salt is ok too as well as rock salt. Nothing with any additives , no table salt. Supermarkets sell non-iodized salt as well as kosher. not sure how much of a price difference it is compared to the fish store.

Do not just dump it in, you should pre mix it. Take some water out of your tank and into a bucket two gallons is enough. add the amount of salt needed for the whole tank to the bucket, mix it up good then add it back to the tank partially over a few hours. That way it is a gradual change for the fish.

Now since i've mentioned the bucket.. i wanted to let you know in case you dont already, that buckets, brushes, hoses etc. need to be dedicated to the tank and not used for any other cleaning, as cleaners/chemicals will harm the tank.

If you want to use medication over salt Mardels "Coppersafe" is great. this combined with higher temp will do the trick. i have used coppersafe in the past and ick do not stand a chance. This way is a problem for people who have or want to have shrimp, snails or crabs as it will for sure kill them too.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, Chrispixx... I appreciate the advice. I have 5 tanks, and have never had ich... I thought I was just lucky... Thank Goodness I didn't add them in with any other fish.. I would be just lost.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

QT every new fish. Guppies will tolerate salt very well well. They can even be raised in salt-water. But add salt somewhat slowly and when you are done treating, take it down even more slowly. Something like 20% max daily water changes and just let it come out that way. Here's an old thread. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html I really think that for guppies, you can use more salt, faster. Add a little every 2 hours and watch the fish.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

*Ich*

Thanks emc7... I appreciate the advice. Do you agree with 1 tsp per gal? I have been adding 2 tsp of aquarium salt daily for 7 days now... is this okay? Do I keep adding the salt daily? When does it stop?


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

I suggested 1 teaspoon per gal to be safe about it, but knew all along you could go with 2 Teaspoons per gallon as well. with guppies being Salt tolerant you should be fine. if you have already added that there is no need to add anymore. just wait it out.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh! Okay, I thought you kept adding more everyday until the ich disappeared... I hope I haven't added too much. They are still just covered in the ich, and it seems to be getting worse. 

Do I continue vacuuming everyday?


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

Chrispixx, I wasn't disputing you, just trying to get a concensus about the subject. Want this stuff gone asap.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

What temp are your tanks normally at? i keep mine around 80+/- I heard a warm tank is less prone to Ich, probably just a rumor. I have only had Ich once or twice, it usually comes from new additions so a quarantine tank is best. Ich can be introduced without even knowing it. Upon discovery though quick action is best.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

melissap_ said:


> Chrispixx, I wasn't disputing you, just trying to get a concensus about the subject. Want this stuff gone asap.


Its all good.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

melissap_ said:


> Oh! Okay, I thought you kept adding more everyday until the ich disappeared... I hope I haven't added too much. They are still just covered in the ich, and it seems to be getting worse.
> 
> Do I continue vacuuming everyday?


If you are vacuuming everyday then i am guessing you are removing water in the process. if so you would have to replace the salt with the new water. So i would hold off on the vacuuming for now. 

At this point with the salt and the raised temp the fish should not be getting any new spots. its probably hard to tell but try to pay attention to a single fish that is easy to point out via color, markings etc. and see if the spots get less over the next day or two.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I really think one tablespoon for gallon would be safe for guppies. And yes, you need to calculate how much goes in and how much goes out with water changes. Try to keep the salt concentration steady (or increasing slowly if you aren't yet to your target). There are strains of salt-resistant ich (blame petco and those open salt cups) out there, so if you don't see improvement, you may want to try a med. 

Ich outbreaks can be triggered by a temperature drop. I've seen this in a unheated tank of endlers. Had them for 4 months before the tank got cold and then they got ich. But ich actually reproduces, grows and spreads faster at higher temps. The idea of the heat is to speed up the life-cycle, because ich isn't vulnerable in all its stages. You can treat ich at lower temps, but it can take a lot longer.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

*Response to above*

OK I will stop vacuuming for now... I normally have the tank around 80 for Guppies. That's what I read it should be at... I have heaters in all my tanks, and they are set for that particular species, as I basically have species tanks, with 1 DG in most tanks just for sport.... They seem to acclimate well. However in the Guppy tank, there are just Guppies, I really haven't figure out what else to put in there that will be happy with the higher temp, and higher Ph. Also, I'm afraid of fin nipping... So it'll just be Guppies for now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That Quick-Cure stuff you can get a Walmart works surprisingly well. Just don't believe your fish are really cured in only three days. Continue treatment for two weeks. The only downside is that it dyes everything blue, so you'll need a separate container for treatment.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to try it without meds for just a few more days, and if I don't notice the cysts falling off the fish, I will try the meds.. I just don't want to hurt the fry


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

I am reading on the back of Jungle Ick clear, to add one tablet per each 10 gallon, remove carbon from the filter. If ick persists, treat every 24 hours until it clears. Change 25% of the water before adding new dose. Do not overdose. This says one treatment is usually all that is needed. I had ick years ago, and i remember I did turn the heater up a little bit and I covered the tank to keep it dark. Good luck..


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

"Does not discolor the water and will not interfere with the biological filter"


http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4721




.


----------

